# TeamSpeak lauschen



## S_Drum (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich hab da mal ne Frage.


Kann der Administrator eines Angemieteten TS2-Servers eigentlich die Gespräche auf dem TS mithören, wenn er *nicht* im TeamSpeak eingeloggt ist? (also quasi lauschen, ohne das es einer im TS mitbekommt)


Danke.


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Wie und ob das geht weiß ich jetzt nicht, ich bezweifle aber das dass legal ist. Gab vor kurzem mal ne ähnliche Frage: http://http://www.tutorials.de/forum/microsoft-windows/314506-suche-programm.html


----------



## S_Drum (29. Mai 2008)

Nicht falsch verstehen. ;-)

Ich will nicht lauschen, sondern ich will mich dagegen schützen. Ich habe momentan die Angst, dass ich (und andere User) auf unserem TS ausspioniert werden könnten.


Gruß.


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Das geht auch mit sogenannten Ts-Hacks, mit denen du unsichtbar auf den TS-Server connecten kannst. Schützen kannst du dich dagegen eigentlich nur indem du nur den Leuten SA gibst, denen du vertraust. Und zum anderen immer die neuste Serverversion verwendest (was bei gemieteten Server allerdings relativ schwer werden könnte).


----------



## S_Drum (29. Mai 2008)

Ich selbst habe den TS-Server nicht angemietet, habe aber mittlerweile SA-Status vom Mieter bekommen. Als SA müsste ich doch aber jeden sehen können, der sich im TS aufhält (also auch die versteckten), oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

S_Drum hat gesagt.:


> Ich selbst habe den TS-Server nicht angemietet, habe aber mittlerweile SA-Status vom Mieter bekommen. Als SA müsste ich doch aber jeden sehen können, der sich im TS aufhält (also auch die versteckten), oder täusch ich mich da?



Ja da täuscht du dich. Hacks sind Hacks, also eine Manipulation des Programmes. Damit kannst du die Hacker nicht sehen, egal welchen Status und welche Rechte du hast.


----------



## S_Drum (29. Mai 2008)

Sh..., also muss ich als TS-Nutzer damit leben, dass meine Gespräche belauscht werden können. 

Die Frage ist blos: Würde der Mieter eines TS-Servers seinen angemieteten Server hacken, um die Gespräche mithören zu können? Hmmm, das liegt dann wohl ganz am kriminellen Potential, welches er in sich trägt.

Die eigentliche Frage war: Hat er die Möglichkeit, als SA ohne Hacks Gespräche unbemerkt mitzuschneiden und mitzuhören? 


Gruß


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Ohne benutzen von Programmen und Hacks, denke nicht nein. (kommt allerdings auf die Konfiguration an! Aber da du selbst SA bist und dich nicht unsichtbar machen kannst, denke ich nicht dass er es kann.)


----------



## S_Drum (29. Mai 2008)

ok, dann dank ich schonmal für die Aufklärung.

Sollte ich noch was rausbekommen diesbezüglich, so lass ich es euch wissen.


Bis dahin Danke und Gruß.


----------

